# Using Chrome



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Thought I would give Chrome a go as I have had some strange doings with IE6 e.g. attempt to open a new tab and IE shuts down completely or it locks up.

Noticed a small annoyance and wondered if anyone has the answer. Using the View New Posts option, I get a list of all the new posts (surprise, surprise), each with a little red folder. I go into the thread and then use the left arrow on the tool bar to go back. With IE 6, the thread would then be marked as read but Chrome doesn't seem to do this. Instead, I have to Refresh the screen.

Is there a setting in Chrome I'm missing?

TIA

Ldn


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

nope it is a issue I have as well! there is no refresh as it seems to cache the page... not tried it on IE though as I have been using Chrome for the best part of a year and have to say it is loads better than IE.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It does the same on Firefox too...


----------

